# races at al,s place



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

we had a fun day of racing at al,s houes we ran skinny tjets/ wide tire tjets / and afx cars we had a good time hope to do it again thank you al.:tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Darrell. Nine racers showed up on a beautiful day to race in the basement for the first official race at Jungle Park Raceway. We should have a date for next month soon. Have to get a pic or two for next time. Thanks to all who attended. Al


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AL, come on fess up, was there any sheetrock repair??? pig


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pput up plenty of padding


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The track walls are well padded, but that doesn't mean no one tried to knock them down. Most are learning the fourteen turns well enough.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool track Al, that is one heck of a switchback ya got in the infield!! pig


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

When you're in the area......


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be there in November!!  pig


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome racing with the guys and awesome collection of cars too. Awesome mustangs too. Thanks Al for invite. Brian


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I plan to have an open track for practice and tuning on 10/23 from 3-7PM. No food for that one. Nothing formal.
Next race is Sunday 11/6 open for [email protected], [email protected] Skinny and wide T-Jets and AFX classes will be run. Six bucks gets you pop and pizza. LMK if you can make it. Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

well guys this sunday from 3 to 7 pm at al,s house its a day of test and tuning in your slots hope to see a few of the regulars there zoom we go


----------

